# Como crear un carrito sigue lineas



## agusazar

hola, me llamo Agustin. Tengo muchas ganas de iniciarme en la robotica y anduve viendo circuitos para crear algun robot simple sigue lineas. No se si es mas conveniente hacerlo con sensores ir o con una resistencia LDR.

Me harian un gran favor si me pueden mostrar algun circuito simple. 
Desde ya muchas gracias.

AGUSTIN


----------



## Blackknightr89

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/hacer-carrito-robot-sigue-lineas-523/


----------



## ArturoGP

Yo te recomendaria usar los SNY70, que son sensores economicos y que pueden conectarse a un NE555 sin mucha ciencia, y su funcionamiento es muy eficiente, yo personalmente arme uno que no solo sigue lineas curvas y rectas (0.6cm), si no que tambien sabe resolver angulos de 90° y 45°, de forma inteligente, el objetivo era resolver un laberinto de lineas con un final circular (15cm), no te cuento mas, en cuanto me sea posible te mandare los datos para que tu mismo lo puedas desarrollar. Espero que lo primero que te mensiono ayude por el momento.

Saludos.


----------



## ivet

Hola Arturo.. sabes que yo tambien estoy haciendo un carro que siga una linea negra el cual tendra que dar la vuelta lo programare con un pic16f877 no encontre el CNY70 pero si compre un diodo emisor de luz infrarrojo y un foto transistor con un drive L293D, el problema es que ahorita estamos haciendo las pruebas y conetamos el diodo a al osciloscopio y no obtengo ningun cambio de voltaje, al ponerle una sombra negra o una blanca... tambien compre un sensor QTI de parallax el cual sirve para leer una linea pero tambien cuando lo conecto no veo ningun cambio... no se si tengas alguna sugerencia o si me puedas mandar información de lo que tu hiciste.

te lo agradeceria mucho porque de esto depende una parte de mi tesis


----------



## ArturoGP

Hola ivet, mira; lo que puedes hacer es adaptar un NE555 a cada sensor, para que en tu PIC esperes señales digitales y no analogicas, estas señales saldran del pin 3 del NE555, te envio el diagrama de como conecte los CNY70 a un NE555, podras ver que no importa que no tengas CNY70, solo necesitas un fototransistor y un sensor infrarrojo.

Espero te ayude.


----------



## ivet

voy a conectarlo y te cuento como me fue MIL GRACIAS


----------



## fran_14

hola:
      SOY estudiante de una escuela tecnica y quiero ver si puedo reemplazar el CNY70 por el CNY78, ya que no lo consigo, ¿lo afecta en algo al circuito del carrito que sigue lineas¿ (sin pic ), les solicito una respuesta pronto..gracias



                 Franco


----------



## ivet

puedes en  ves de usar el CNY70 un fototransistor con un didio emisor de luz infrarrojo
sinseramente no se las especificaciones de CNY78 pero podrias verlas en internet y compararlas con el CNY70


----------



## fran_14

desde ya Ivet te doy las gracias por ayudarme...esto que me aclaras me servirá...bueno espero al terminarlo sacarle unas fotos y mandarte una foto de el prototipo ya terminado...¿el fototransistor y el diodo emisor de luz infrarrojo pueden ser cualquieras?



Franco


----------



## fran_14

hola..
 le debo agregar algun componente mas o solo reemplazo a el cny70 por un diodo y un fototransistor...???? soy estudiate y no tengo muchos conocimientos te agradeceria si pudieras mandarme un diagrama ya reemplazado??? desde ya gracias




franco


----------



## ivet

hola Franco 

discúlpame por no haberte contestado antes, apenas vi tu mensaje ya que no habia entrado a electrobot si debes agregar un amplificador puede ser el LM324N como comparador y puedes agregar un Schmitt trigger para que te levante el voltaje, y es muy importante el potenciometro para ajustarlo, te mando este archivo ahi viene el diagrama de como debe ir el sensor y el diagrama eléctrico de como me quedo a mi....ya que yo estoy haciendo un carro sigue lineas.


----------



## ivet

En este documento que te envio hasta abajo viene el circuito del CNY70, que en realidad es un diodo emisor de luz infrarrojo y un fototransistor, los conectas con un amplificador puede ser el LM358 y con un potenciómetro de precisión 10KΩ, ajustado para detectar 2 cm de distancia con respecto a la línea negra pintada en el piso; el potenciómetro debe estar conectado a la salida del transistor, es importante que los diodos sean pares y con el mismo angulo si no en la pagina de www.vishay.com venden el sensor CNY70.......

bye


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, alguien que haya comprado los CNY70 puede decirme cuanto cuestan en pesos Mexicanos? o En Dólares.

Saludos y de antemano gracias


----------



## Chico3001

Newark los tiene a 1.27 usd.... pero posiblemente AG tenga un reemplazo en otra marca

O lo puedes hacer con un led infrarojo y un fototransistor en cualquier marca.... 

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

1.27 es como 13 pesos mexicano, mmm, pues no estan tan caros, voy a ocupar 6 así que serán unos 70 u ochenta pesos  gracias por el dato.

Lo quiero comprar ese para que se vean más estéticos, es que son para mi camioneta que quiero ponerle sensores de aparcamiento y quiero que se vean de lujo .

Gracias por el dato

Saludos


----------



## drkiller27

Buenas mi nombre es Rodney, soy muy nuevo en esto, estoy creando un robot seguidor de lineas, con una Basic Stamp 1 Rev d, y unos sensores QTI, el problema es que el proyecto en el  que me estoy guiando usan unos sensores MSES110.1, los cuales contienen los famosos CNY70, mi problema es que los sensores QTI (parallax) no responden, no hacen ningun cambio de voltaje, y me pregunto si entonces.. ahy alguna diferencia entre los sensores MSES110.1 y los QTI???? 

DE ANTEMANO AGRADESCO SU PRONTA AYUDA. GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## drkiller27

OTRA... DE LAS 15000 DUDAS.. seria... si es posible usar los sensores de los MOUSE...


----------



## eduardo.bonilla

Hola fran14,

Estaba viendo rápidamente la spec del cny70.  El fotoreceptor y el diodo emisor no tienen ninguna particularidad desde lo que pude apreciar.

Te debe poder funcionar cualquier tipo de diodo emisor IR y fotoreceptor.

Los podrías cambiar por componentes similares a IR333C y  PT331C.

Te envío otra liga que te puede servir en donde utilizo éstos diodos.

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/content/index.php?id=3

Saludos,


----------



## alexboom20

hola arturo yo estoy iniciandome en robotica y estoy empezando a hacer un seguidor de linea, me gustaria que me pasaras el circuito de conexión del NE555 a los CNY70

Saludos


----------



## alexboom20

hola otra vez disculpaque temoleste pero como no consegui el sensor CNY70 me gustaria saber si tienes un circuito de como conectar un diodo IR y un fototransistor y ademas que si tambien se puede conectar con el NE555. 
Lo que tambien me gustaria saber como hacer que mi carro sigua las lineas lo mas rapido posible.

gracias
saludos


----------



## HHHHH

HOLA soy estudiante de ing. electromecanica, e hice un carrito siguelineas increiblemente sensillo, solo utilice 2 led infrarrojos de largo alcance 2 fototransistores 1 CI uln2803 y motores de ventilador pequeñitos y con eso hice que anduviera solo que sigue lineas de color blanca jajaja curioso no???


----------



## Kike_Cba

Holas gente, aqui mando un circuito muy sencillo de un carrito siguelineas, es de lo mas simple para cpmenzar, luego le hacen todas las mejoras q kieran, yo por ej. lo comenze asi, luego le puse un par de luces para llamar la atensión. y por final le puse un picaxe para q sea un pokito mas inteligente y se maneje mejor en recorridos muy trabados y tmb pueda hacer marcha atras cuando lo crea necesario  

nos vemos adios, otro dia subo tmb el programa para el picaxe y las conexiones, cuando diseñe la placa xq ahora esta todo en una multiproposito y es un enjambre de cables


----------



## Oscar Rodrigo

hola, voy hacer un carrito siguelineas y no se como empesar lo quisiera hacer con picaxe, y quisiera saber que sensores utilizar y que motores


----------



## camaleon32

hola a todos quisiera saber como puedo elaborar un carro seguidor d linea pero tengo conocimientos minimos ojala q m pudiesen ayudar ....gracias.....


----------



## nipicopo

Hola a todos
Este circuito es el mas facil de entender y llevar a cabo de la web:
[Imagen adjunta]
tambien adjunte un diagrama para poder entenderlo.
Salu2
 N I P I C O P O


----------



## m_velez

hola soy nuevo y estoy necesitando la ayuda para construir un carrito seguidor de linea, pero sin la necesidad de utliazar un microcontorlador PIC, solo necesitaria la lista de los componentes para el circuito y el esquema de este, si alguien sabe sobre esto le agradeceria que me lo hiciese saber. gracias.[/quote]


----------



## Elvic

saludos m velez 

mira estos enlaces 

http://www.x-robotics.com/downloads/Pcbs/x-easysniffer.pdf
http://www.x-robotics.com/Videos/x-easysniffer.avi


http://www.x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm

suerT


----------



## m_velez

gracias por el circuito. ahora tengo el problema de que no he podido conseguir el CNY70, y quisiera saber si podria usar unicamente un emisor y un receptor, y si si se puede, como deberia hacer para que el sensor no sea tan sensible.


----------



## zmok

ola velez ... klaro que solo puedes usar el emisor y el receptor ... en caso de que la salida del receptor sea muy baja puedes usar algun transistor talvez un bc548 .. ya sea configurado como amplificador o simplemente como un switch ... para tener mayor o menor sensibilidad depende de alguna resistencia que le coloque en la base del fototransistor


----------



## christian_f

yo hice el chasis, el circuito, todo como para un  robot siguelineas con el CNY70, pero hace 2 meses que lo vengo encargando pero no me lo consiguen, alguien me podria enviar un circuito en el que no se utilize este sensor.
                                       Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Aqui lo tienen:
http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm


----------



## Leonardo

aca te mando un circuito sencillo cn LDR.. le podes cambiar algunos detalles pero esta es la idea..


----------



## christian_f

leonardo me podes decir como hiciste para subir "sensor.JPG" porque yo estuve investigando y encontre un monton de circuitos de mini robots y no se como subirlos para que todos los vean.
             Gracias


----------



## Hazael

que tal, bueno, yo estoy empezando en esto de la electronica, y pues estoy en proceso de hacer un carrito sigue lineas, solo que en el diagrama que me dieron no usa el CNY70 y en su lugar tiene un QRD1114, me gustaria saber si este circuito si sirve con este elemento o es necesario el CNY70, y en caso que si sirva cohn el que yo tengo, me podrian dar la configuracion


----------



## ELIUSM

Hola! Yo encontré este:

http://www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?cPath=50&products_id=140

Es el mismo QRD1114, y también quiero saber si sirve.

Ojo: es Infrarrojo

Ahora mi pregunta: Sirve? Aunque sea infrarrojo?
Gracias!


----------



## Elvic

por supuesto que si funciona este sensor QRD1114

solo polarizan el ánodo con una resistencia de 100 ohm .

y al colector con una R=10Kohms 

suert


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN

yo tengo este diagrama es muy sencillo de realizar porque no lo checan en una proto y ven que les conviene mas.

saludos a todo el foro.


----------



## Fomperosa

Hola..
soy estudiante de preparatoria y nos encargaron un carro segui linea negra pero emm..
nos lo encargaron con micro alguien sabe de algun programa? 
usamos el pic16f84
creo q es uno de los mas sencillo de programar..

Gracias..


----------



## Chico3001

Posiblemente este tema te pueda ayudar... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about1775.html


----------



## N1ck

Hola yo soy estudiante de ing electronica  y en nuestra facu vamos organizar un concurso de seguidores de lineas y por ello me anime hacer mi seguidor. Una forma q puedes hacer tu seguidor como dicen con los CNY70 q ya vienen listo para q lo coloqes en tu circuito los sensores o sino tu mismo hacerlo, en mi caso yo los hice usando 4 leds infra tx y 4 rx (dos pares miden la linea negra interna y dos la parte externa en el caso de pista blanca) solo es cuestion que distingas cual es emisor y cual es receptor porq no siempre se cumple que el tx sea el blanco y el rx el azul,  dos motores reductores,  2 opanes lm358,  l293d (regulador de voltaje) y en mi caso mi pic 16f877a  :], si quieres ver el modelo aqui link:

http://sites.google.com/site/roboticaunac/Home/entradasintitulo/Grupo-en-accion


----------



## mendek

yo tube muchos problemas con diferentes circuitos, hasta que termine diseñando yo mismo este circuito, aver si te sirve a mi me funciono a la perfeccion.
el primer circuito es por si quieres utilisar mas voltaje del que te dá la fuente de circilto y con un motor mayor.
el  segundo circuito es por deseas utilizar el voltaje de la fuente.


----------



## cathe

Hola soy cathe soy nueva, estoy constroyendo un seguidor de linea con el pic16f84a, el programa corre en proteus bien pero los sensores CNY70 no me estan entragando los cambios de voltaje


----------



## JUAN CARLOS IPN

rebisa que los sensores esten polarizados correctamente
tambien podrias usar el qrd 1114
saludos y suerte.


----------



## katzider

hola amigos!
estoy como todos ustedes, en el armado de un carrito seguidor de linea, estoy haciendolo con un pic16f877a, y me gustaria saber si alguno de ustedes tiene el diagrama *mecanico* del carrito seguidor de linea de tres ruedas como este:
YouTube - Robot Seguidor de Linea "Mistico KRN-1"
como lo pienso realizar:
la traccion es trasera, tengo pensado usar motores de directa conectados a un driver l293b y su velocidad controlada con un potenciometro conectado a un canal analogico del pic, en la parte frontal tenia pensado poner una rueda libre con un eje movil que diera vuelta segun le llegara la información desde los sensores infrarojos que estan en la parte frontal tambien. la vuelta se realiza girando el eje mencionado anteriormente con un servo, los grados de rotacion dependeran de la lectura de los sensores infrarojos. que dicen?
desde ya muchas gracias, espero que tengan el diagramita.


----------



## carloselectronico

hola andaba leyendo sus mensajes y me llamaron la atensión sus dudas.
y les recominedo que en ves de usar el cny70 usen el integrado qrd1114 ya que tiene mas alcanse y responde mejor al cambio de voltajebueno pues espero esto les sea de ayuda
y pues en verdad no sale caro cuesta como unos 15 o 20 pesos y se consigue en cualquier electronica


----------



## sfiro

yo tambien estoy creando un seguidor  de linea para un concurso que va haber dentro de poquito en mi ciudad y yo tengo estas targetas 

la targeta de los sensores cny70, (por cierto utilizo dos sensores los cuales siguen linea negra, cuando detectaran la linea negra mandaban un cero y blanco era un 1)

los sensores los tengo con un amplificador (lm324) y el pulso que sale de los sensores lo envio a dos inversores smit triller (74ls14 ) los pulsos que me envia el inversor los envio a un pic 16f84a 

 bueno despues del pic .....biene un problemita que no he podido superar ....es que sigue el puente h 

pero los motores que utilizo son a doce voltios ...entonces tengo que meter el pulso de cinco voltios que me da el pic a un optoacoplador 4n33 que me engatilla los 5 voltios que me da el pic a los doce que necesito para mi puente h 

despues de los optoacopladores va el puente h que hice con reles de doce voltios y despues de estos se va a el motor ..

bueno yo utilizo dos fuentes de 5 voltios para el pic ....pilas de 1.5 (le coloco 4 pilas de 1.5)
y utilizo para los reles una bateria recargable de 12 voltios.


el problema que yo he tenido es que ....yo lo enciendo ..y el carro empieza a trabajar normalmente y sigue la linea  pero al cabo de  unos 10 segundos el carro se detiene y no continua, aveces el carro vuelve a funcionar, pero tarde que temprano se detiene. 

yo pense  que era por el optoacoplador y el rele (que en cierta parte si es el problema )

entonces yo cambie mi puente h por uno  transistores y lo coloque a funcionar a 5 voltios y en si el carro no tiene ningun problema ....el sigue muy bien la linea ......lo malo es que es muy lento pero el funciona bien ....

pero queria hacerlo un poco mas rapido ..entonces le meti a los transistores 12 voltios ....y el carro sigue funcionando a su misma velocidad y se calientan los transistores ,....entonces no se que pasaria .......voy a seguir intentando ....y mas adelante voy a subir los esquematicos de mi carro .....es que antes tengo que desarrollarlos por eagle o ares........


si alguien depronto ya a superado este problema le agradeceria que me ayudara un poco .....de todas formas muchas gracias y sigan adelante con esos proyectos que eso casi nunca funciona al primer intento ....esto es de tratar tratar y tratar  .....


----------



## sfiro

aqui les dejo unas fotos de como va mi seguidor de linea .......tambien tengo un video con el funcionando ...pero el video es un poco pesado .....voy a mirar como hacerlo mas liviano y subirlo a youtube o algo asi ......ahh mas adelante cuando tenga tiempo voy a subir todos los esquematicos de las targetas bien explicadas para que las que entiendan menos que yo este tema se animen .....y animo con esos proyectos electronicos ,.............


----------



## sfiro

disculpas ....quise decir ..........que para los que entiendan menos que yo


----------



## mustang1316

Hola hola oye unas preguntas, que funcion tiene el dip switch en el circuito y los otros switches?, en que parte del robot van los 5 cny70? Te agradeceria mucho que me ayudaras. Gracias vabye



ivet dijo:


> en este documento que te envio hasta abajo viene el circuito del cny70, que en realidad es un diodo emisor de luz infrarrojo y un fototransistor, los conectas con un amplificador puede ser el lm358 y con un potenciómetro de precisión 10kΩ, ajustado para detectar 2 cm de distancia con respecto a la línea negra pintada en el piso; el potenciómetro debe estar conectado a la salida del transistor, es importante que los diodos sean pares y con el mismo angulo si no en la pagina de www.vishay.com venden el sensor cny70.......
> 
> Bye :d


hola hola oye unas preguntas, que funcion tiene el dip switch en el circuito y los otros switches?, en que parte del robot van los 5 cny70? Te agradeceria mucho que me ayudaras. Gracias vabye


----------



## dragondgold

sfiro me podrias decir como alimentas tu robot?? ya que con todos los robots que hago siempre tengo problemas con la energia, muchas pilas o que no duran mucho :S y me gustaría que me dijeran si me coonviene usar puente h o relés por tengo un l298 y tengo que meterle como 10-11V para que funcione y son muchas pilas

desde ya gracias


----------



## sagh

hola me llamo kevin, estoy construyendo un robot seguidor de linea blanca, esoty usando el pic 16f627 y sensores QRD 1114 se conecta igual que el cny70, solo que este es mucho mejor para dientificar la linea negra, aparte de que son mas potentes, use una resistencia de 330ohms y un potenciometro de 20k ohms para adeuar el voltaje del QRD a las carateristicas de ttl, lo unico que e falta es el programa para el eguidor, mi seguidor es de carreras, asi que aprovecho para ver si alguien me podria ayudar con esto del programa, estoy usando el MPLAB 
pero regreso a que el CNY lo pueden cambiar por el QRD genralmente lo piden asi y tiene un costo de unos 20 pesos, haber si esto ayuda.

otro consejo que les puedo dar es que en vez de utilizar motores de 12 volts utilicen motores de juguete, bueno asi los encontre yo en las tiendas electrnicas, son redondos y un poco mas grandes que los de 12 volts pero tienen velocidad y potencia con una pila de celular motorola de 3.7 volts, consumiendo un amperade de .3 A  jalando un peso de unos 300 gramos, son muy buenos, tambine los pueden encontrar en los carros de control remoto que tengas adaptados motoreductores, 
otra cosa es que para el puente h pueden utilizar el circuito L293B ¡, hay unas hojas de especificaciones que indican como conectar las salidas del pic al puente h junto con los diodos 1n4004, si no le ponen los diodos el circuito se calienta o deja de funionar despues de unos instatnes de que este funcinando, si queires puedo mandarles el circuito que tengo utilizo un irf 511 solo para controlar que el amperaje que consume este motor no queme el pic, por que estos motores tiene la potencia suficiente para recorrer unos 5 metros en unos 2.5 segundos. solo con la bateria de motorola de celular
no utilicen relevadores por que son muy lentos en su lugar puede utilizar transistores C557B conectandole una resistencia de unos 470ohms para que no se caliente
tratare de subir un arhivo con las conecciones de los QRD y como conecte el irf 511 para qe no se quemara el pic y poderle meter un voltaje de unos 20 volts al puente h , el cual soporta hasta 35 volts, con los diodos


----------



## yuhecadi

hola IVET
gracias por la informacion, necesitaba precisamente esto para desarrollar el proyecto del seguidor de linea, tenía algo desarrollado pero aun no tená claro lo de el comparador, esta configuracion funciona perfecto con sensores CNY70 y con el LM324 conectando las salidas a una compuerta negadora.
gracias


----------



## veyal

Mirar esto yo utilizo un sistema parecido para una diana electrónica .
Saludos
http://www.zonabot.com/microbotica/...icro-robot-sigue-lineas-con-camara-de-tv.html


----------



## lalovs

oye sabes hacer un carrito seguidor de linea lo que pasa es que el motor de mi carrito no se apaga cuando pasa por la linea negra


----------



## veyal

Primero hay que averiguar si el problema esta en los sensores o en el programa del micro. Pautas a seguir:
  -Desconecta el módulo sensor del micro y con una cartulina negra con una linea blanca comprueba los cambios de tensión siempre de 0 a +5v nunca tensiones intermedias(esto es para la mayoría de los micros) si todo funciona correctamente estoy prácticamente seguro que el problema reside en tu programa. Como desconozco las funciones que realiza no puedo darte una rutina cualquiera necesito más datos. Saludos


----------



## moizero

hola yo estoi tratando de armar un robot rastrero con los CNY70 y un pic 16F877, lo que sucede en si es que la codificacion se me facilita pero me gustaria saber si me pueden ayudar con algun circuito para conectarlo por favor


----------



## Pax

Estoy armando un carro seguidor de linea, pero tengo problemas para identificar los pines del *QRD1114*, alguien podria orientarme.. no se si el que tengo esta quemado o lo estoy montando mal..


----------



## Jessy

Siempre tienes que revisar el datasheet de los sensores:

http://www.me.ucsb.edu/~me170c/Sensors/Reflectance_QRD1114.pdf

Aqui te lo dejo, se ve en la imagen 1 y 2 corresponden al fototransistor mientras que 3 y 4 son el infrarrojo.


----------



## AllenLVW

Hola, yo estoy tratando de hacer un sigue lineas para linea blanca, usando QRD1114, un puente H L293B y Pic 16F627A pero ya armado el circuito con todo lo que hace es que el motor se queda encendido, o un solo sensor activa y desactiva ambos motores, aparte que probando con un led no da mucha potencia y solo enciende muy poco. Necesito ayuda porfavor. Es un proyecto para la escuela. LEs agradecere mucho.


----------



## charly_lex




----------



## Agustinw

¿Si el fototransistor del cny70 se conecta al revez se daña?


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi

claro ps brotrher ademas esmuy sensible ten cuidado de no soldarlo a mas de 280 grados celsius cuidalos son delicados


----------



## redox92

hola que tal, estoy tratando de hacer un seguidor pero tengo un gran problema con los sensores. he encontrado varios circuitos en Internet pero ninguno me funciona. estoy utilizando el CNY70 y el HEF40106 porque por lo que he investigado el 40106 me convertirá la señal analogica en digital. no se si este conectando mal o de plano los circuitos esten mal, quiero mandar las señales al PIC18F4550 (mi programacion esta bien, la he probado con push botton y funciona) pero al conectarle los sensores deja encendido el led o de plano se queda apagado. debo mencionar que he probado tambien conectandole un amplificador operacional en la salida. ya me desespere tengo dias en esto y no encuentro la manera. les adjunto los circuito esperando puedan ayudarme, se que esta mal que escriba que es urgente pero esta ocasión lo es...  espero me disculpen,  saludos!!!


----------



## chinouv

hola yo te recomiendo que uses diodo y foto transistor por separado responden muchsimo mejor que los cny70, ademas tienes que mirar si esta bienn polarizado el foto transistor, se coloca de modo inverso
emisor al positivo y colector a tierra
saludos


----------



## elprofetellez

Los circuitos que adjuntas son diferentes entre sí. Debes especificar cuál estas utilizando. Por otro lado, un pic18f4550 es algo un poquito exagerado para un seguidor sencillo. Con los OpAmp puedes controlar los motores a traves de transistores.
Puedes buscar aquí en el foro este mismo tema de seguidor de linea.

Saludos.


----------



## decodexz

si pudieras conseguir los QRD1114, tienen mejores prestaciones que los cny...


----------



## krodex

Te recomiendo el  el CNY70 y un puente h, l293 para poder hacerlo


----------

